# A new source for equipment



## catciao (Jan 23, 2002)

I just spent hours last night combing through Ebay until my eyes wanted to pop out :crazy: and found and incredible amount of new/used restaurant equipment, freezers, ranges, fryers, tools, baking, catering etc, etc, etc. It's been years since I visited that site and I can't believe how much stuff they have. Since I'm in the market for some of these things and since where to buy new/used foodservice equipment often comes up in this forum I thought I would add this to the list. Of course, you'll have to deal with the shipping but it may be worth it if you can save several hundreds of dollars.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Thanks for the source sounds good. I have always been afraid of purchasing something on Ebay but have had friends who have had great experiences.


----------



## waz (May 1, 2002)

My wife and I just bought a dining room table and chairs on EBay. Brand new, amazingly cheaper than every where we looked. We love it. Only problem was slight damage when the truck driver dropped it off is truck in our front yard.

There are some scams on EBay but I don't think they are that common.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

191 purchases and no scams yet. (knock on my head)
calculate shipping charges before bidding and watch for handling and crating charges.


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

I bought about half of my bakery online at ebay the equipment is all still working very well .....and I was scared to death to spend that kind of money on stuff that I wasn't positive would work. Most of the equipment comes from used equipment dealers and I think that they would want your repeat business.....A dealer that I didn't even know existed until I purchased on line has been a great resource for small wares that I suddenly found out that I needed


----------



## catciao (Jan 23, 2002)

Here's something to remember if you're new to Ebay (like me, although I do have a yellow star and my sunglasses come off soon!! ) I needed some 1/2 sheet pans to fit in the new Rubbermaid cart I had just won the week before since the sheet pans I bought at Bed Bath and Beyond were too small. I found a lot of four decent used pans and bid on them. I did end up winning the auction, but after searching other suppliers I found out that I could have ordered brand new pans for the same dough . Oh well, live and learn. I haven't received them yet so when I get them I can make a judgement on the quality.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

What were some of your most memorable purchase Panini?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Isa,
Most purchases were of china my wife collects. Some kitchen things, the most memorable purchase was a center cap for the steering wheel of my "66 Merc. Comet Cyclone.(a three year search!).
I have bought many smallwares(sheetpans,cake pans, racks, equipment accessories, etc,) with out problems. Bought a 2 door freezer, had a small problem with the shipper but turned out fine.
There are many horror stories but when you think of the volume they do those stories are pretty minimal, plus, I also use the theory that if it looks to good to be true, it probably is.
Best deals, persons have quantity of things and have dutch buys where everyone pays the same bid price for all that they want. won (2 voltage testors .75) ( 12 hanging thermometers for reachin .50) ( 12 xxl chefs jackets(new) 1.10) ( 144 tops for mason jars, haven't found a use for these yet but could't pass them up for .01)


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I'm amazed by the diversity of stuff you can find at Ebay, Panini. Maybe I should start visiting them....


Thanks!


----------



## nick (Oct 19, 2002)

I've done a fair amount at Ebay. Mostly Wusthof and All-clad. I've had great luck with one exception - [email protected] Steer clear of her. Chickrub, Hodyschmo, and the Knifeguy are all great when it comes to Wusthof.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Nick:

I've purchased from Knifeguy at EBAY and got a super deal on an old but unused Sabatier chef's knife. I do believe that he is a real knife collector.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'm looking for 500 martini glasses....if anyone comes across a great deal please hollar.


----------



## catciao (Jan 23, 2002)

Hey Shroom

Does $60 for 2 dzn sound reasonable? (2.50 ea) try BigTray.com

I've also purchased martini glasses from Pier One. But I don't know if they'll have 500 of them. Perhaps they can special order for you.


----------



## nick (Oct 19, 2002)

I have the deal for you. A tractor-trailor truck just got stuck in the snow here with a full load of martini glasses bound for the Chateau de Frontenac (Quebec City.) These were for a one-time party and as they won't be there in time, the owners are desperate to recoup their investment.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Hey Folks:

Here we have the ideal and proverbial image of a veritable godsend!!!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Hurray! hook me up.....Koko, I can get glasses at a supply house for that with no shipping....actually some of the discount houses are running glassware for .75 a stem.....I get 1 dz glasses at Bed Bath and Beyond for $10....and they are pretty nice. so under $1 hopefully....I need um by mid Feb.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Ok so I'm curious!  



Why 500 glasses Shroom???


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

mashed potato bar for 300 and a martini bar as an optional bev station.


----------



## catciao (Jan 23, 2002)

You know, this is why I love CT! I thought I was being helpful and it turns out I learned more from you about the pricing of martini glasses. And, not to mention, a new way to serve mashers!!


----------



## nick (Oct 19, 2002)

If only I'd known. A tractor trailer load of potatoes was stuck in that snow storm right behind the one with the martini glasses.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thanks Shroom, great idea. Will you put salt and pepper on the rim? Or paprika, the Spanish kind.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

not margaritas Isa martinis.....can you imagine rimming that many glasses and then washing caked on paprika...<much less mashed pot> The dishwasher gets a BIG tip that night.
there is an exstensive list of gooey toppings....morels in cream, braised lamb, herb tomatoes, chedar, blue, sour cream, chives, I can't remember the rest....but I've got two guys scooping and handing them to guests to top with their goo
....Plus the Asian station and the French station and the dessert table and the martini bar and the wine and beer bar....big night for me. I really am proud of the menu. It's hopefully staff friendly. oh yeah the 18 staff I'm pulling from the Ritz(cross your fingers for me) banquet cus it's so slow that time of year....


----------



## robertito (Mar 26, 2002)

I was recently at an event at the Field Museum in Chicago, and they served mashed potatos (with all the fixings) in disposable plastic martini glasses. Initially, we thought it was a sundae station. When my wife and I went over there, we brought back a potato "sundae" for our friend (not telling her that it wasn't ice cream). 

The look on her face at the first taste was priceless.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

What can I say Shroom I'm not much of a cocktail drinker... 



Your menu sounds wonderful I'm sure it will be a hit! You'll take some picture won't you? I'd love to see some of the glasses with mashed potatoes and toppings.


----------

